# Κεφαλαίο ή πεζό;



## unique (Jun 4, 2012)

Oι περισσότεροι από τους παρακάτω όρους (αλλά ίσως όχι όλοι) δηλώνουν θρησκευτικές ομάδες ή αιρέσεις (έστω κι αν δεν φαίνεται με την πρώτη ματιά). Ωστόσο θα δίσταζα να τους γράψω όλους με πεζό αρχικό γράμμα. Κατά τη γνώμη σας ποιοι από αυτούς γράφονται με κεφαλαίο;

αλαουίτες, αλβιγηνοί, αλουμράδος (Ισπανοί πεφωτισμένοι), αλχημιστές, ασσασίνοι, βάλδιοι, βαρδεσανίτες, βογόμιλοι, βορβορίτες, γνωστικοί, εβιονίτες, ελευθεροτέκτονες, ελευθερόφρονες (Libertins), ελκεσαΐτες, ερμητισμός, εσσαίοι, ζεν, ζουρβανίτες, ζοχαρίτες, ζωροάστρες, ημεροβαπτιστές, ησυχαστές, θεραπευτές, ιανσενίτες, ιησουίτες, ισμαηλίτες, ιωαννίτες, καθαροί, καϊνίτες, καμπάλα, καμπαλιστές, καρμαθήτες, κομφουκιανισμός, λιμπερταριανιστές, μαζνταϊσμός, μανδαίοι, μανδαϊσμός, μανιχαϊσμός, μαρκοσιανοί, μιθραϊστές, μπατίνι, μπαχάι, ναασσηνοί, ναζαρηνοί, ναζωραίοι, ναΐτες, νασαραίοι, νεστοριανοί, νικολαΐτες, νουσαΐρι, ορφικοί, ουγενότοι, ουϊκλιφίτες, παταρινοί, παυλικιανοί, προτεστάντες, ροδοσταυρισμός, ροδόσταυροι, σαδδουκαίοι, σαμψαίοι, σαχτισμός, σηθιανοί, σιβαΐτες, σοδομίτες, σούφι, σουφισμός, ταντρισμός, ταοϊσμός, τζαϊνιστές, φαρισαίοι, φραγκισκανοί, φραγκιστές, χασιδιστές.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 4, 2012)

Με κριτήριο την διακριτότητα. Γνωστικοί, Καθαροί, Εσσαίοι (το -εσσ- θυμίζει διάφορα, όπως το ἔσσεται) και Μπαχάι (μπαχάι θυμίζει μπαχάρι)


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2012)

...
Χρήσιμα θα φανούν αυτά τα δύο τρία τέσσερα νήματα:

*Τη Γλώσσα μού την έδωσαν με μπόλικα Κεφαλαία;
*
*Χρήσιμο έργο αναφοράς: Οδηγός για τη σύνταξη εγγράφων της ΕΕ στα ελληνικά* 

*ΠεΖά και ΚεΦαΛαΊα Άγγλων, Γάλλων, Πορτογάλων...

Judeo-Christian, Judaeo-Christian = ιουδαιοχριστιανικός, ιουδαιοχριστιανός
*
Προσωπική προτίμηση που δεν έχει δα και καμιά βαρύτητα (68 κιλά είμαι), όλα πεζά, ιδίως αν έχεις πολλά τέτοια στο ίδιο κείμενο, γιατί αλλιώς θα θυμίζει γερμανικό γραπτό. Το κατά περίπτωση δεν μου πολυαρέσει, εκτός αν υπάρχει σοβαρή πιθανότητα σύγχυσης, με ακριβώς ίδιες λέξεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2012)

Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να έχεις ad hoc αντιμετώπιση. Ή όλα πεζά ή όλα κεφαλαία. Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα όλα πεζά, αλλά αυτό είναι συχνά και πολιτική του εκδότη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2012)

Ωχ, Χριστέ μου...

Πέντε: Σωστότερο το "Έλληνες" ή το "έλληνες";

Κάποια σαν τα _γνωστικοί, θεραπευτές, καθαροί, φαρισαίοι_ με έχουν κάνει να γράφω πράγματα σαν αυτό:
«και πολλοί προτιμούν να γράφουν με κεφαλαίο αρχικό και τους οπαδούς θρησκευμάτων».
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ς-ή-το-έλληνες&p=143072&viewfull=1#post143072


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 4, 2012)

Γνώμη μου είναι πως αν τίθεται θέμα διάκρισης λόγω συγκεχυμένου συγκειμένου, το πιο αποδοτικό είναι η επεξήγηση. Δεν βλέπω πώς το κεφαλαίο λύνει την παρεξήγηση. Όπως:

_Κανένας γνωστικός άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να είναι Γνωστικός._

Ναι μεν ο αναγνώστης μπορεί να υποψιαστεί ότι η δεύτερη λέξη έχει κάποια ειδική σημασία, αλλά αν δεν την ξέρει ήδη δεν μπορεί να την μαντέψει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2012)

Ο κανόνας (τον οποίο με χαρά παραβιάζω, ιδίως αν μιλάω για Καθολικούς ή Διαμαρτυρόμενους) αναφέρεται σε θρησκεύματα: «τα επίθετα που σημαίνουν οπαδούς θρησκευμάτων: χριστιανοί, διαμαρτυρόμενοι, μωαμεθανοί». Δεν μιλάει για φιλοσοφίες. Προφανώς ελάχιστοι ενδιαφέρονται αν γράφουμε _οι μαρξιστές_ ή _οι Μαρξιστές_. Αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται αστείο το «οι γνωστικοί» στην Βικιπαίδεια. Τι κεφαλαιοφοβία είναι αυτή; Στον Πάπυρο είναι με κεφαλαίο.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Jun 4, 2012)

Συμφωνώ στο ότι η χρήση των κεφαλαίων βοηθάει στον διαχωρισμό ή και στην έμφαση κάποιων λέξεων, στις οποίες αποδίδουν ενιοτε και διαφορετική νοηματική χροιά. Δεν ξέρω πόσο τραβηγμένο βρίσκετε να γράψει κανείς "η Οδός τής Απωλείας" ή "η παραβολή τού Ασώτου", προκειμένου να τονιστούν οι εν λόγω εκφράσεις.


----------



## unique (Jun 14, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο υπερβολικό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2012)

Unique, έχεις βγάλει καμιά άκρη με όλα αυτά που έχεις στη λίστα σου; Είμαι πολύ περίεργος να μάθω ποια λύση θα δοθεί τελικά. Προτιμώ να πηγαίνω βλέποντας τις λύσεις που επιλέγονται και ποιες λειτουργούν καλύτερα παρά τις θεωρίες των βιβλίων. (Το προτιμώ και στην πολιτική...)


----------



## unique (Jun 15, 2012)

Καλημέρα! όχι δεν έβγαλα άκρη. Θα ακολουθήσω το Παπυράκι (δεν έχω την πλήρη σειρά του Πάπυρου), αλλά και αυτό έχει πολλές ελλείψεις. Επίσης υπάρχουν πολλές παγίδες. Για παράδειγμα ακούω ότι το "Φαρισαίοι" γράφεται με κεφαλαίο επειδή γι' αυτή την ομάδα υπερισχύει η ιδιότητα της "τάξης" από τις θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις. Επίσης βλέπω συνεχώς το "Καμπάλα" ή "Καβάλα" με κεφαλαίο ενώ πρόκειται για εβραϊκή θρησκευτική αίρεση. Δεν θα σκάσω άλλο, ας πάρει την ευθύνη ο επιμελητής! Άλλωστε όλα αυτά έχουν σχέση και με την πολιτική του εκάστοτε εκδότη.


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Earion (Feb 24, 2016)

:upz:


----------

